# Garbage Disposer not working



## StevePM (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds like the "blades" are stuck. Can turn the disposal around with the allen wrench? Only try this when the disposal is unplugged!

If you can't turn it with the allen wrench, you'll need to make sure it is unplugged (not just turned off), then reach in find out what's stuck. 

If you can turn it with the allen wrench and it still just hums when you turn it on then it's time for a new disposal.


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

I can turn it with the allen wrench, so I guess it's time for a new disposal. Thanks.


----------



## StevePM (Jul 6, 2007)

No problem -- sorry to hear it wasn't an easy fix. Fortunately, they're not too hard to replace.


----------

